# Srixon AD333 balls.



## bigbazzaboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Recently switched from using any ball that was in my bag to the Srixon Soft Feel and while the distance was good and the contact off the putter superb i found it impossible to get the ball stopped quickly, which is to be expected of a balls thats advertised as reduced spin. Been looking at magazine reviews of balls but couldnt make my mind up.

Step forward the Scottish Golf Show, the American Golf stand and Srixon AD333's on special offer. Heard good things about the ball and after speaking to a pro at the show i decided to give them a go,especially at Â£13 per dozen offer they were doing.

They had their first outing yesterday and have to say i noticed a big difference. Went straighter off the tee and had a higher trajectory than any ball ive used which is what i was most looking for. Because of this i felt like i was able to attack the pins on the par 3's. Distance was about the same but due to the higher flight of the AD333 it was easier to judge the roll on the ball.

There is a marked improvement on the stopping distance over the Soft Feel as well, if i got the ball in the air i knew i could stop it on the green. There were even a few moments of genuine spin once it landed.

If youre looking for a new ball and dont want to burst the bank, or dont feel good enough to get the full benefit of a high end ball like the ProV1, then you could do a lot worse than giving the Srixon AD333 a try.


----------



## ADB (Apr 14, 2011)

Preaching to the converted for many on here, a great ball at a fantastic price.


----------



## Durango (Apr 14, 2011)

You can stick your pro v1s and your 30 quid a dozen balls where the sun don't shine! AD333s in my bag!


----------



## chris661 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just never got on with the ad333 and think the NXT tour (for a couple of quid more) is a far superior ball.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 14, 2011)

Used to be a dx2&dx3 lover but the scuff too quick. Tried a ad333 last October haven't used anything else since


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 15, 2011)

I also used to use the dx2 and found they scuffed too quickly. Changed to AD333 and think they are great balls, only reason I'm not playing them at the moment is I got 18 free Z-Stars so giving them a go, although don't seem to hit them as straight with the driver as the AD333, might be changing back after the weekend. They really are great balls for the price. Found them for Â£36 for 3 dozen and once a dozen for Â£8 i think.


----------



## janmolby (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone got any suggestion where online I could buy them? Problem is I live in Ireland so some places charge extra for delivery to Ireland.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 15, 2011)

I used the AD333's for a while and then tried out the Soft Feels - really didn't like them so put them on ebay, used the money to buy a pack of 333's


----------



## chris661 (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone got any suggestion where online I could buy them? Problem is I live in Ireland so some places charge extra for delivery to Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

 HERE Although this link is for 4 dozen with free postage, although if you go to Derry you can get them in the shop too, and they are very good to deal with!


----------



## janmolby (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone got any suggestion where online I could buy them? Problem is I live in Ireland so some places charge extra for delivery to Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

 HERE Although this link is for 4 dozen with free postage, although if you go to Derry you can get them in the shop too, and they are very good to deal with!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris, I've been in that shop before so will call in when I'm in Derry next time.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jan, you can also try www.thegolfshoponline.co.uk. They do 3 dozen for Â£36, however not sure about the postage costs.


----------



## janmolby (Apr 15, 2011)

Jan, you can also try www.thegolfshoponline.co.uk. They do 3 dozen for Â£36, however not sure about the postage costs.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but they're charging Â£9.99 for delivery


----------



## Superdan (Apr 25, 2011)

Good to hear. I've recently decided to try and buy one type of ball to improve consistently and ordered a few packs of AD333's. Admittedly part of my motivation was that you can get them in a bright orange colour which will hopefully help them stand out in the trees.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 29, 2011)

I always liked the AD333s except for one reservation....I can't putt with them.  
You'd have thought I'd get used to them after a few sleeves, but no.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 29, 2011)

Keep the balls but change the putter ???


----------



## RGDave (Apr 30, 2011)

Keep the balls but change the putter ???   

Click to expand...

No way! I used NXT tour today and putted great. Even better than putting with DX W/S balls.

In fact, I think I'll spend my winnings (which are sure to come my way, even if only 4th (?) place) on a new putter grip and a silk bed for the putter to lie in.


----------

